# Is this a good deal on a tank?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Would this be a good deal? $200 OBO

It's an undrilled 40 gallon breeder tank, comes with the tank, stand, and a 36" 2x96w Custom Sea Life fixture. One 10000K bulb and one actinic bulb. I'll have to switch out the actinic bulb if I want to go with a FW tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's not a bad deal, but since it's currently a salt tank, it will take some extra cleaning to get all of the traces of salt out.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Offered $130 (haha, what was I thinking?), she countered with $175. I got it for $150. =)

Pretty happy today!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's some darn good bargaining skills! I have to say that's a steal at $150 for that setup. The stand looks awesome, and everything looks to be in clean order. 

Now that you have the tank, stand and lights...now the real money goes to getting all the other "stuff" to fill and run it. 

One hell of a deal! Good job!

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh, my order for 4 bags of ADA AS will be placed within the week. =/


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Now how come I cant ever find any deals like that? :mrgreen: 
Congrats!

Irish


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You gotta work for it apparently. I would have bought the deal a couple of twenties above Epic's bargained down price.

Epic you got it off your local craigslist: san francisco bay area classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events right? So many good things on there..too bad I don't own a truck.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh man, getting the stand in my Camry was horrible. Had to tie down the trunk. I was going 60 while everyone else was whizzing by at 80mph!

irish: I've been looking at a tank for about half a year.  Ask John N. I keep PMing him to ask his opinion on certain tanks, lol. Thanks for all the help! =)

I scored a used Fluval 404 for $20. Yea. $20. And it works. Well. Muhahahahah! =) Just came back from picking it up. Whooha!

Makes all the bangs, cuts, and scratches for the tank worth it. 

Craigslist is your best friend. Go on early in the morning for deals. And late Friday/early Saturdays. If you speak to a seller or e-mail them or their posts says something to the effect of "It's just sitting in my garage, need it out now!"...you can always bargain them down a fair bit.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase!  You're on your way now.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

great deal...keep us updated with what you do with it!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Craigslist is one of, if not the, best way to find cheap tanks. A few 100g+ tanks for about $1 a gallon. Used but still in great condition.

Good luck with the tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just added some water today to see if it holds. Washed it out the night I got it. The pricey ADA AquaSoil is on order! Yipee. I have to run out and get some carbon to get rid of the brown haze I've heard about.

The Magnum 350 filter is ready to go too to help clear it up. My principal filter wil be a Fluval 404 with ceramic rings and filter floss. The stocking will be the African Butterfly Stocking list I asked about in the Fish forum.

I'll make a journal for this later today. =)


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I've noticed that another great place to look for used tanks and accessories is at reefcentral.com. They have a local clubs section of the forum. Saltwater people are always upgrading and selling off tanks with great light fixtures that works for planted tanks. That's how I got my 29 gal w/ 2x 65W JBJ light fixture for a song! I love second hand stuff! 

What a great deal for you! Have fun with the new set-up, fellow bargain hunter!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Problem with some tanks at RC is that lots of them are drilled with bulkheads for sumps. =) But there are deals to be had on there too. 

That's where I found my Fluval 404 for $20. It was only used on a FW tank too!


----------

